# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Flat pack house, anyone?

## autogenous

_Supermarket giant Tesco is well known for selling everything a shopper could need - and now that includes property _  _The company, better known for offering groceries, wine, clothes and electronics, has launched a range of large, self-assembly log cabins._ _Shoppers can pick up a Finnlife structure complete with five rooms and a 'handy upstairs storage area' for £9,999 - earning customers a staggering 19,998 Clubcard points._ 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz0sKg6r8FG

----------


## Black Cat

Could be a bit tricky to manoeuvre into the shopping trolly but ....

----------


## jago

Looks like a toy house,is the pictured one real scale, I think not ...I would be f@#ked with the termites up here, it would last a weekend! :No:

----------

